# Spin practice



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

I was bored and when on the green run to practice, decided to do some spin but didn't stop, spin myself from top to bottom without pause.
Spin until I was dizzy and fall, priceless. It took me a few minutes to regain my balance.

My question is how do figure skater spin without getting dizzy, they spin for a short period of time but faster rotation. I spin for a longer period of time but slower rotation.

My goal is to spin from top to bottom of green run and not get dizzy and fall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

lolwut. 

over 9000 characters


----------



## fletcherhead (Dec 4, 2008)

i do this alot too, but i never get dizzy doin anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

PLEASE tape this... please.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats probably the most pointless and stupid goal ever. I love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I did this one time when I was waiting for my friends at a green slope. Haha. It was so much fun!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I do 360 ground tricks all the time. But I usually have to try to do them, I don't just start spinning. Given that the board has edges, stopping simply requires putting one down. I don't think I get your problem... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe he means like helicopter spins? I've gotten dizzy from doing a lot of those before.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

He isn't having a problem haha he just wants to know how to not get dizzy. That I cant help with. check google, there has to be some place with tricks on how to not get dizzy out there.


----------



## viiviiivi (Jan 28, 2009)

there's a method that dancers use. you focus on one point while you spin until you absolutely have to turn your head to follow your body. when you turn your head, whip it around to look at the same point again. basically, your head spins at a different rate than your body. i can imagine that this probably doesn't work too well at high speeds, but it should reduce how dizzy you get or slow down the effect at least.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I love this topic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I say if ya if ya do a 360 to the left then do a 360 to the right kinda like unwinding... LMAO !


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

To clarify a bit, I'm not doing 360 ground trick, if I keep doing that non-stop, I'll get tire before I get dizzy. I was bored and was doing spin like helicopter. When I first started boarding, I used to spin to practice edge control/switch with a cambered board, speed was slow. But now that I have reverse camber board, is so easy is a joke and it can get pretty quick

The only 2 thing I get out of this is: quick edge control and a good knock out at the end of the run. Some time I don't reach the end of the run and I'm already out.

Some other people have thought that I couldn't control my board and was spinning like crazy and crash. lol. priceless.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, yeah that must be some funny shit to see


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

hm1sfidc said:


> I say if ya if ya do a 360 to the left then do a 360 to the right kinda like unwinding... LMAO !


haha, thats what I try, it never works though..
its fun to spin yourself dizzy and then try to bomb down. It's good practise (haha)..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

rixxir said:


> Some other people have thought that I couldn't control my board and was spinning like crazy and crash. lol. priceless.


ill be honest, they were just laughing at you. its really easy to tell when someone is spinning accidently or on purpose mainly because beginners cant do it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I was under the perception that a trick performed while still on the ground was, in fact, a ground trick. :laugh:

Either way, I tried to get my wife to do it. Doesn't work so well for skiers. :thumbsup:


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, I didn't know spinning around like helicopter could be called a trick. Yay, one more trick in my bag then. hehe.


----------

